# South Florida micro skiff help?



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all,

In the market for a micro skiff. What skiff would be best suited for South Florida - areas like key biscayne park, flamingo, glades, upper keys. I am concerned about the chop in a gheenoe; love the Gheenoe's, just concerned since i have never been in one. Any thoughts or suggestions - looking for something used and want to know what type to look for.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I sort of think of 3 broad criteria-
Price
Shallow draft VS ability to cross rough water
Tiller VS console

Beyond that you have how many people do you want to fish with, do you need it to fit in your garage... etc...


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

dolphin renegade kevlar is a great center console boat that rides super skinny .. all of the technical poling skiffs are wet past 15mph winds..... i have an ankona shadowcast 16 that i picked up for 10500 with co pilot trolling motor, coffin storage, yeti, power pole and a bunch of other stuff. it poles in 3 1/2 -4 inches, its a tiller, has about a 40 mile range with the 25hp merc with 8 gallon tank and it is quite on the pole. Ive had tiller and console. For micro skiffs I like tiller because it frees up space for storage and moving around the boat.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

t1ightl1ines said:


> dolphin renegade kevlar is a great center console boat that rides super skinny .. all of the technical poling skiffs are wet past 15mph winds..... i have an ankona shadowcast 16 that i picked up for 10500 with co pilot trolling motor, coffin storage, yeti, power pole and a bunch of other stuff. it poles in 3 1/2 -4 inches, its a tiller, has about a 40 mile range with the 25hp merc with 8 gallon tank and it is quite on the pole. Ive had tiller and console. For micro skiffs I like tiller because it frees up space for storage and moving around the boat.


How do you like your shadow cast. I am looking at a used one right now- center console however. How does she ride in sofl?


----------

